# WY leftover licenses



## N8ON (Oct 7, 2010)

Anybody know when the leftover license list for WY gets posted? I know they go on sale in July, but was wondering when the list comes out??


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I would think sometime after they let us know what we draw---and that doesn't happen till the start of july


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*From: http://wgfd.wyo.gov/web2011/HUNTING-1000153.aspx*

*2013 Full priced leftover licenses go on sale:*
July 10th, 2013, at 8:00 A.M. (MDT).

*2013 Reduced priced leftover licenses go on sale:*
July 17th, 2013 at 8:00 A.M. (MDT).


----------

